# pump



## easyrider (Apr 17, 2022)

says oxford on it works good about 16" long without the hose


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 17, 2022)

$35


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 17, 2022)

Made for Oxjap -they were out of Chicago ( many years ago )


----------



## easyrider (Apr 17, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> $35



deal


----------

